# Just had our first snake hatchling of the season



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Our first snake of the season has just hatched.. Looks like a hypo normal motley stripe but will have to wait and see. Will get some pictures up once a few more have hatched.

Liz

Edit: Its a corn snake forgot to say that


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations! : victory:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

pics:2thumb:


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

congratulations!! post some pics please. 
i'm so jealous, we have another month to wait.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

def pics!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

this one was sat in the egg, head kept popping in and out so i had a look gave the egg a little stroke and he came straight out onto my hand, gawjuss little snake, sorry you missed it mark


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Pics of little hatchling






Liz


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

wow he is gorgeous. 
how many more still to hatch?
what morphs are the parents


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

cathandtam said:


> wow he is gorgeous.
> how many more still to hatch?
> what morphs are the parents



Two more have just pipped... she laid 9 one looks like a dud.. but the other 8 look good.

Parents male ghost motley stripe to female hypo motley

Liz


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

i wonder what the next 2 will look like. it's quite addictive. 

you even had me check the incubator but ours are way behind yours. we have 10, all looking good so far.










you need to keep us updated.
cath


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Will do definately.. Yours look really good.

Liz


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Pics of little hatchling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looking good!

How are the anerys doing?

cheers

John


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

here are some pics of the hatchlings with their heads poking out of the egg.. They have now hatched so will take some more pics later but all seem to be either motley or motley stripe.





Liz


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

they are superb. can't wait for mine. evey time i check this thread i just get more jealous. but please do post more picks. 
how many days were they in the incubator?


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

nice one guys you still got the adult miami pair avaliable?!!!!: victory:


----------



## Rossi1986 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey guys little stunners bet your chuffed! Cant wait to see these guys in the flesh!!!!


----------



## jimmus (Apr 24, 2007)

More pics


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/278574-all-7-babies-friday-saturdays.html

I put them in here.

Liz


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> here are some pics of the hatchlings with their heads poking out of the egg.. They have now hatched so will take some more pics later but all seem to be either motley or motley stripe.
> Liz


Gorgeous babies 

With two motley parents, the babies would be expected to be 100% motley as well - unless you had reason to suspect that both parents were actually motley-het-stripes?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

nice 1


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Gorgeous babies
> 
> With two motley parents, the babies would be expected to be 100% motley as well - unless you had reason to suspect that both parents were actually motley-het-stripes?


one of the parents is defo het stripe as he is more stripe than motley.. The mum we are not sure about.. these babies have come out with a lot of stripe in them and we only have one that I would say was just motley.

Lizx


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> one of the parents is defo het stripe as he is more stripe than motley.. The mum we are not sure about.. these babies have come out with a lot of stripe in them and we only have one that I would say was just motley.
> 
> Lizx


Being striped-pattern motleys doesn't mean that the parents are guaranteed het stripe - you can get homozygous motleys that are fully "Pinstripe/Ribbon/Zipper" patterned - and motley het stripes that are fully circlebacked with no hint of stripe at all.

The two traits are not codominant - motley is dominant to stripe, it just happens to occasionally look like Stripe.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Being striped-pattern motleys doesn't mean that the parents are guaranteed het stripe - you can get homozygous motleys that are fully "Pinstripe/Ribbon/Zipper" patterned - and motley het stripes that are fully circlebacked with no hint of stripe at all.
> 
> The two traits are not codominant - motley is dominant to stripe, it just happens to occasionally look like Stripe.



Wow your good.. I am not brill with genetics I was just going by what I was told. 

Liz


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

totally stunning, congratulations


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

:flrt:


----------

